# Kimbo Slice vs. Tim Sylvia in the UFC



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

This may never happen but i would love to see how this fight goes down today. 








vs.









I had/have a lot of respect for the fighter in Tim Sylvia and two years ago i would tell you that Tim Sylvia takes this round 1 KO. but today i would say Kimbo 1st round KO.

This is Kimbo's *Debut in MMA* against Ray Mercer.






This is Tim Sylvia's *Last fight in MMA.*


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I agree with you Burke. I really don't believe Kimbo has KO power, at least not the one-punch KO power that is required to take Sylvia out. Even though big Tim just got KO'd horribly by Ray Mercer...he just got KO'd by *Ray Mercer*. Not only did he walk straight into the punch but this man is one of the biggest power punchers in recent boxing history.

I think if Tim were to come into the fight IN SHAPE he could easily put Kimbo down. After being KO'd by a jab I don't trust Slice's chin.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

IMO...their both cans.....but i guess I would have to go with Sylvia.....just cuz Kimbo sux.....although its wierd with Kimbo beating Mercer.....:confused02:


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

i wouldn't pay to watch it but i would definitely steal the show and take a peak.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

this fight would be a waste of money and airtime plus when it got onto the 'net it would be a waste of bandwidth

id rather watch two grannies fight over the last diaper


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Tim would win easy IMO. Ray Mercer like someone said already is a HARD hitter, and a pro. You don't box the guy unless you are a pro yourself. Kimbo beat Mercer because he was smart enough to take the guy down and work a sub. If Kimbo tried to box Mercer it would have ended even quicker than Tim. Tim might be a can, but he has been tested before, Kimbo not so much. Honestly I don't see Kimbo winning TUF, I think Roy Nelson will own him. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

I don't know how any one can call Tim Sylvia a can? :confused02:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Tim Sylvia seems to be going through a rough patch and much more behind the curtains is going on.

I would take Sylvia easily. Sylvia has decent power and Kimbo got KOed by a jab by a Light Heavyweight who was leaning back and standing on one foot.

People seem to forget although Mercer may be old obviously he is going to hit HARD, if Tim got sloppy obviously he was going to get KOed which he did.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I don't know how any one can call Tim Sylvia a can? :confused02:


Took a joke of a fight for a Tim Sylvia against "Ray washed up finished by Kimbo Mercer" and got K/O'd in 9 secs round 1 sraight right, possibly a hook......

Talked shit about Fedor called him a big *****....36 secs round 1 rear naked choke....

Last appearance looking like an MMA fighter fighting against Antonio Minaturo Nogeria.......round three gulliotine choke 1:28 secs.....


I'm not going any further back because what he has done past that, doesnt matter in terms of the present competion or what he is capable of right now.......:thumbsup: The only hing that I ever agreed with Matt Hughs on was that Tim Sylvia doesnt have real heart...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

BWoods said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with you Burke. I really don't believe Kimbo has KO power, at least not the one-punch KO power that is required to take Sylvia out. Even though big Tim just got KO'd horribly by Ray Mercer...he just got KO'd by *Ray Mercer*. Not only did he walk straight into the punch but this man is one of the biggest power punchers in recent boxing history.
> 
> I think if Tim were to come into the fight IN SHAPE he could easily put Kimbo down. After being KO'd by a jab I don't trust Slice's chin.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Took a joke of a fight for a Tim Sylvia against "Ray washed up finished by Kimbo Mercer" and got K/O'd in 9 secs round 1 sraight right, possibly a hook......
> 
> Talked shit about Fedor called him a big *****....36 secs round 1 rear naked choke....
> 
> ...




Mercer is a former boxing world champion. If any of the current HW champions (Lesner and Fedor) were to try and box with him they will get KOed just as easily if. This will likely go for most other HWs.


His two losses before that were in World Title fights against former champions. Not exactly scrubs. Cans don't fight for World Titles. He also almost beat Nog. Was pretty much dominating him until he got cought in a sub.


Also what does some comment he made about Fedor back in 2003 or so have to do with him being a can?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> *Mercer is a former boxing world champion. If any of the current HW champions (Lesner and Fedor) were to try and box with him they will get KOed just as easily if. This will likely go for most other HWs.*
> 
> 
> His two losses before that were in World Title fights against former champions. Not exactly scrubs. Cans don't fight for World Titles. He also almost beat Nog. Was pretty much dominating him until he got cought in a sub.
> ...


 

Yikes....and BTW..he didnt make that comment in 2003 more like 2007 or 2008.....:thumbsup:

I think the dude is a tool.......imo


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with Charles with the Ray Mercer part. Those that aren't boxing fans don't know how much of a power hitter he was. Age takes away some of your speed and reaction time, but your power is the last to go. No MMA HW(currently) would last against him in a boxing match.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I agree with Charles with the Ray Mercer part. Those that aren't boxing fans don't know how much of a power hitter he was. Age takes away some of your speed and reaction time, but your power is the last to go. No MMA HW(currently) would last against him in a boxing match.


i gaurrannteeeee you that fedor emelianenko would run through mercer in a boxing match and have mercer snoring thinking that fedor was his master and he didn't do his job right. Thats real talk. You saying a 45 year old man will hang with emelianenko is absurd and you should reevaluate your existence on this planet.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I agree with Charles with the Ray Mercer part. Those that aren't boxing fans don't know how much of a power hitter he was. Age takes away some of your speed and reaction time, but your power is the last to go. No MMA HW(currently) would last against him in a boxing match.


 
Mercer def had and has punching power but I mean really for me that was like the straw that broke the camels back.....

Sylvia has been in a decline and whoever mentioned that the last 2 fights before that were against top guys for a belt....i mean Nog doesnt to me look like he's in top shape, hell he had trouble with Herring.....:confused05: JMO....Fedor would crush Mercer...in less than it took him to crush Sylvia....


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Mercer def had and has punching power but I mean really for me that was like the straw that broke the camels back.....
> 
> Sylvia has been in a decline and whoever mentioned that the last 2 fights before that were against top guys for a belt....i mean Nog doesnt to me look like he's in top shape, hell he had trouble with Herring.....:confused05: JMO....Fedor would crush Mercer...in less than it took him to crush Sylvia....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

burke_p said:


> i gaurrannteeeee you that fedor emelianenko would run through mercer in a boxing match and have mercer snoring thinking that fedor was his master and he didn't do his job right. Thats real talk. You saying a 45 year old man will hang with emelianenko is absurd and you should reevaluate your existence on this planet.


 
I should reevaluate my existence on this planet? Jeez dude I like Fedor just like many here but seriously dude the mancrush you have makes you look like a fool. You are about as much of an idiot as those boxing fans that state that boxers would beat MMA fighers under any rules. Take your head out your ass and realize that to be a world HW champion in boxing means you can take a hellava punch and can give a hellava punch. That's like saying Lebron James can beat Reggie Miller(Who's probably in his 40's now) in a 3 point contest. All because Lebron is all around one of the best players in the NBA right now DOES NOT MEAN that he can beat someone that specializes in shooting 3's. Fedor might win yes, but if it was STRICTLY a boxing match(boxing gloves or mma gloves) I would put my money on Mercer. Bite me 



> Fedor would crush Mercer...in less than it took him to crush Sylvia....


I totally agree, Fedor would crush Mercer in a mma match. But if it was boxing match I definitely do not see that happening.

Cro-Cop was considered one of the top MMA strikers at one point, but got tooled in K-1. When it comes to striking K-1and boxers are at another level. The only MMA fighter that I see having success in boxing or K-1 would be Anderson Silva.

MMA is still evolving and still getting better. But strictly striking wise MMA is not there yet.


----------

